

Why Modern Video Game Armies Lack Female Troops - jsm386
http://kotaku.com/5488592/walls-vs-women-why-modern-video-game-armies-lack-female-troops

======
Semiapies
Depends on what he means by "move like men". In military FPSes, I submit that
character animation still isn't subtle enough to bother with such minor
differences if you're presenting them honestly. It's only something that's
going to show up if you're trying to overtly sexualize the female characters,
and I don't think a lack of swaying hips or jiggle physics will dismay adult
gamers.

